# Black Beauty for growing plants?



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

I am about to go out and grab some of this blasting sand for my 75g tank and switch out the tan sand that is in there for this black stuff. I have argentine swords, Jungle Val, some Java Moss and hornwort currently and was wondering if I should put some bagged miracle grow topsoil in first then put the black sand in over that or if the Black Beauty sand with some root tabs would suffice?

I keep tangs including shell dwellers in this tank so they dig alot and dont want them digging up all the topsoil and making a mess. 

What would you do in my situation?
Thanks in advance Ben


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Also if I just go with the Black beauty sand can I put in a layer of Osmocote down and then the sand over that? Is there a special Osmocote I need to use? I have some that is I believe is intended for flowers (picture of flower on the front) and was wondering if that would be ok?

Sorry for the dumb questions, but I am new to this all and want to try and do it right the first time


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The only problem with blasting grit as a substrate is that it is made up of very sharp particles - needed to make it work well as a blasting grit. Those sharp particles can ruin the barbels of corys, and possibly of other digging fish. Other than that you can use it like any other inert substrate.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd say it's probably good for plant roots either with all those sharp edges.


----------



## MaineAquatics (Sep 22, 2011)

black beauty contains coal slag.. not something I'd put in my tank really... It's bound to have iron in it as well...


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there anyone on here that has used this stuff and actually had problems themselves with it? I asked on another forum a while back when I started using this stuff and couldnt find a single person who actually had a first hand experience with and had problems. 

The problem with the Cories Barbels I read was attributed to ammonia damaging them and not the substrate, also got ALOT of responses on people who use this in their cory tanks without problems.

I have been using even with my shell dwellers without any issues, but this will be the first time using it with plants. In this tank are some F1 Black Calvus, F1 Cyprichromis Leptosoma, Lamp. Mulitfaciatus, and some Juli. Regani's. So needless to say with alot of money worth fish in there I wouldnt be using it unless I knew it was safe for fish. 

As for it containing Iron wouldnt that benefit the plants growth? My water has so much iron in it now (all tubs and sinks get stained oranged on a weekly basis) that I hope a lil more wouldnt hurt anything. lol

I would like to hear from anyone who used this with rooted plants to see if it worked for them. I have all the sand washed and ready to go in, just waiting for the football game to end so I can start on my sunday night project.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Blasting grit having sharp edges and not good for bottom dwellers like Cory?
That's been discredited for the most part regarding barbel damage. A dirty substrate is a more likely suspect for causing that. The profile on any 'sand' isn't smooth.
Here's a recent thread on sand sub options and blast grit being used by the membership. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/147593-black-sand.html

OP, being new to planted tanks I would recommend root tabs and or a layer of osmocote rather than soil with you being 'new' to this. 

Managing a new NPT requires some knowledge and being prepared for water changes and moving livestock should the tank encounter problems settling in. Ammonia and or Nitrite spikes must be addressed quickly or you damage your fish. Consideration needs to go into plant placement because moving things around later can get messy, real messy with a soil base. I put quite a bit of detail into my first dirt tank thread and included layers changing things up when loading another.
The first thread is all dirt tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/86457-55-gallon-low-tech-soil-sub.html
The second is a two tank thread with the lower tank being enhanced NPT.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/131940-stainless-2-story-56k-warning.html

hope the info provided helps


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

2 more tanks being coal slag black beauty and miraclegro
Cory, Kuhli and Clown loaches living in slag capped NPT's since mid June w/o barbel problems.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/143352-another-npt-ds-dirt-tank.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/145835-racers-1st-40-breeder.html


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I used it about 15 years ago in a 120 gallon tank, and not only did it remove the barbels from the corys in a few days, it also left my fingers with lots of tiny cuts when I planted the tank. I loved the appearance of it, got rid of the corys and was very happy with it. It it has iron in it that isn't a problem, but I always wondered about other chemical salts from the coal slag. Still, I didn't have a single problem I could recognize over about a 3 year use of it in that tank.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

It must have changed somewhat over the years then. I washed a 100lbs of it today almost constantly stirring it with my hand and then planted my tank. I dont have any cuts at all or marks, but then again from years of welding and metal work my hands are fairly "thick skinned" lol.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> I used it about 15 years ago in a 120 gallon tank, and not only did it remove the barbels from the corys in a few days, it also left my fingers with lots of tiny cuts when I planted the tank.


Hoppy, I don't doubt for a second that occurred just the way you report it. 

Just like being able to grow plants below the minimum light threshold limits on that 55g with 2x32WT8 in a shop fixture with a crappy reflector.
I've got 4 months and 4 days on 2 albino and 5 Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus) over BB grit with no damage to date. 
Without a doubt there is little quality control on this stuff though at the price it's sold at and for it's intended use so the mileage may vary.

This is without question a never say never, never say always hobby LOL


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a similar blasting sand in my 75 gallon tank with dirt underneath it and have had pretty good results. No problem with the cory's either.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys have certainly proved that black blasting grit bought today, where you bought yours, works fine with corys. It is possible that the grit I bought was a different brand, and it certainly was several years ago. I was working then as a DIY carpenter on my house, so my hands were pretty tough then too, and I sure had lots of cuts, both from cleaning it and from planting it. I stopped using my hands to stir it as I cleaned it, because it was getting too painful.

This may be like using kitty litter in a tank. It can work great or be a disaster, depending on the specific kitty litter you use.

I may some day use black blasting grit again, now that I know it can be workable with corys.


----------

